# How long



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey guys, im subbing this lot for some one and i was wondering how long it may take me to do. with a 8' blade


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

You mightve bitten off more than you chew with using only an 8' blade. I would say around 4 hours. If you get more than a foot of snow youre gonna have a tough time.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

ya i know, i still have to meet up with the guy and talk over exactly what i have to to, he may team me up with another truck, but from the pictures it does seem big


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

*from NJ*

hey wats up i am from Bergen COunty New Jersey.. wat area are you from?


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Doesn't look like a job for a truck....wheel loader or 2 maybe or a very large 4x4 tractor.
You gonna end up with smaller piles everywhere rather than one big main pile...


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

f350dieselemt;338358 said:


> hey wats up i am from Bergen COunty New Jersey.. wat area are you from?


Hey alex, i pm'd you a while ago, im from haworth, im friends with eddy from fireschool. This job is in fort lee, if you need any sub work this guy needs help, hes also got paramus DMV and some others jobs on rt 17. check ur pms and email me.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

starc;338360 said:


> Doesn't look like a job for a truck....wheel loader or 2 maybe or a very large 4x4 tractor.
> You gonna end up with smaller piles everywhere rather than one big main pile...


ya i know, i was thinking push from side to side because i was looking at some satilite pics and there was some snow melting lol, so i looked where the piles where


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

3-4 hours with a lot of what ifs... have any measurements? or only the photo? 

Definately get yourself some ProWings -I can plow a lot 41,000 paved + 13,000 gravel in 35 minutes with 8' and wings.

BTW I really like your logo.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Grn Mtn;338367 said:


> 3-4 hours with a lot of what ifs... have any measurements? or only the photo?
> 
> Definately get yourself some ProWings -I can plow a lot 41,000 paved + 13,000 gravel in 35 minutes with 8' and wings.
> 
> BTW I really like your logo.


i was thinking about wings, but then i thought, im getting payed by the hr, so longer=$$ but if it was a flat fee and then id try to get in and out as fast as possible.

THanks on the logo, its new for when i get out of college and start up again-was snowy leaf landscaping


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

06HD BOSS
There is no way you are plowing 2.5 acres and hour with an 8foot plow and prowings....you would have to be plowing at 20 some mph to do that....not sure if you could get those speads in that lot.

kemmer
on average you can plow about 1 acre per hour in a nice open lot with an 8foot plow. slap on the prowings and get say 40% more efficency and you are 1.4 acres per hour at 2"s or less. so now figure in the parked cars and the moving cars and the pedestrians....you are probably back to 1 acre per hour.... Getting paid by the hour is good to a point, you dont want to get to far behind.

If you could get us some measurements it would help up come up with an idea for you


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Ok sure, ill get you guys some measurements on thursday when i meet with the guy


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Hard to tell, but is it broken up by islands, or curbs? if it's not thats alot of pushing for a 8'
if it's broken up into sections by islands or curbs it wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Heres the lot, you can see that there are still snow piles if you look close
I had to put 2 pictures together in photshop so dont mind the left side toolbars

trigger is 1.5"


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

kemmer;338370 said:


> i was thinking about wings, but then i thought, im getting payed by the hr, so longer=$$ but if it was a flat fee and then id try to get in and out as fast as possible.


The wings will help you from windrowing the parked cars. As far as your _work slower to make more idea_ No employer will find that montra appealing, and a customer will be more likely to shop around if they think your milking it. Work faster, do more accounts, make more moneypayup 



salopez;338469 said:


> 06HD BOSS
> There is no way you are plowing 2.5 acres and hour with an 8foot plow and prowings....you would have to be plowing at 20 some mph to do that....not sure if you could get those speads in that lot.
> 
> Are you refering to what I posted? Because if you are the numbers I gave add up to closer to 1 1/4 acres and that was the time I clocked. -it is a wide open lot, easy plow.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

ya i know, im looking into wings just to make my life easier


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Grn Mtn;338367 said:


> 3-4 hours with a lot of what ifs... have any measurements? or only the photo?
> 
> Definately get yourself some ProWings -I can plow a lot 41,000 paved + 13,000 gravel in 35 minutes with 8' and wings.
> 
> BTW I really like your logo.


41k plus 13k is 1.25ish acres in half an hour...comes out to 2.5 acres per hour...that is the math...add it up. 1.25 plus 1.25 equals 2.5....I guess this is the new math.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

holy piss...thats a big lot. Better have some help! Good Luck!


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

ya if it ever snows ill let you know how it is lol

ive just been thinking about how im going to push it, with out visiting the place yet it doesnt seems like i can push alot towards the main road(left) so i can really only push to the top and some other select areas.

Im guessing will also have to do the drivethru thing because its in the same lot

The bottom right part of lot doesnt really seem that difficult, just have to keep it away from the loading dock. 

Also he may want 1-2 of my guys blowing the sidewalks. 

Were looking at $65-85/hr starting out....that reasonable?

Also i usually pay my sidewalk guys $15/hr what should i get for them and the use of the blowers? $20?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hmmm*

probably like ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------=================================================================
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++that long..... sorry man i am just wayto Fin bored with/ out all this snow


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

eeeerrr uhh, i think 4 hours is way under par even if your superman with a flamethrower...

pretty big there

this lot takes me 2.5 hours with one truck and looks like just a section of what you have there

guess the arial map is sorta decieving


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

wait your charging the management company these 65 an hour or the guy your subbing for??????

i hope your not cutting throats for 65 an hour, truck rates should at least be 85-125 to the mgmt companys.......snowblower from 35 to 55

if your the sub then you should be getting paid at least 20 an hour for shovel

at least 35 an hour for a man and snowblower


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

mrbrickman;339860 said:


> wait your charging the management company these 65 an hour or the guy your subbing for??????
> 
> i hope your not cutting throats for 65 an hour, truck rates should at least be 85-125 to the mgmt companys.......snowblower from 35 to 55
> 
> ...


Im the sub, not the mgmt company.

No it was anywere from 65-85 starting pay for the truck, you think thats fair? or should i be pushing for 85-100?

What should i be charging per snowblower?


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

well it all depends on what it is, a normal pickup for 65 isnt bad if ur subbing for the first few years, the last few years i subbed i was getting 75 for the 8 footers and 80 for the v plow.....depends on other stuff too, is the guy a pain to get paid from, id charge the couple extra bucks, is he making you carrry an umbrella insurance policy? thats worth a few extra bucks........depends how quick you are, if your obviously pushing your truck and the guy knows you are out there spinning all 4 wheels getting stuff done, then id ask for more.

as a sub for a snowblower normal pay is 35 or 37 bucks per hour...the guy ur subbing for should at least be charging anywhere from 45 to 55

shovel labor should be paying 22 or 25 an hour, the guy your subbing for should be charging 30-33 an hr

\


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Mr Brickman do you actually work for the Brickman Group? You know the ones in the Brown F-550's?


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

yes, yes i do, and they are 450s :salute:


----------



## ADK (Sep 9, 2006)

OK, I have to know about the microsoft virtual eart program you used for the picture!!! Looks like you have a helocopter and a plow truck.........How's the program work?:bluebounc


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

ADK;342327 said:


> OK, I have to know about the microsoft virtual eart program you used for the picture!!! Looks like you have a helocopter and a plow truck.........How's the program work?:bluebounc


its local.live.com its a microsoft program but it only works in internet explorer and firefox.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I think if you do that lot in an Hour, you are the man!!!! That is a big lot for one truck. Good luck with that.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I'd be hoping to get 2 trucks for a lot that large. Maybe a pusher as well.


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

I ran it through an online calculator that was posted in another thread.

http://mdsnowremoval.com/calculator.htm

says it is 78880 square feet, 1.8 acres, 
3 hrs for 2-4 inches
almost 6 hours for 6 inches
1100 pounds of salt.

I counted the parking spaces, and used the scale on the corner of the map to get the lot sizes.

According to some of my properties I put in it, the calculater was right on.


----------

